# Crimewave



## Roy1 (Nov 14, 2006)

She could have reached for the child Amy, who might even have crawled up with the butterfly book, remembering how Polly had given it to her because children remember these things, and Polly could have kept her safe from the baby jaguars that eat Blue Morpho butterflies. But listen, Mo McCallum had stopped reading when Amy went very still, sometimes if it flutters its blue wings very hard and catches the sunlight just right, it blinds the baby jaguar just long enough to get away! Amy’s tiny finger tapped at the picture of the cat. Amy, said Mo, smoothing a hand over the wild yellow hair, the baby jaguar is just a baby. But even Blue Morphos get tired, and who is to say that the sun is just where you need it to be to manage those blinding flashes of blue no matter how hard you flutter in the warmth of the jaguar’s breath? Make no mistake, she wished she could tell Amy. There in her silent cottage, with the reflected white ripples high on her walls, Polly felt his arm slip around her shoulders, the rough suede palm of the racing glove brushing against her light shirt, and she had no more dazzling blue in her to blind him. Oh, make no mistake, Amy, even if your mother tells you that the baby jaguar is just a baby. The baby jaguar – he nearly held her in his arms as she saw the bed pillow move in – is still a jaguar. 

Extract from Shelley Costa's Blue Morpho
Authors include John Shirley, Scott Nicholson and many others.

Crimewave 9 Transgressions 
crime fiction with an edge of fantasy. Try it via the TTA Press website. £6.99 or £5.50 to subscribers.


----------



## SpaceShip (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello Roy1 - nice to meet you.  Welcome to the Chronicles.


----------



## Roy1 (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks spaceship. Best of luck with your writing. Has TTA ever rejected your stories or do you only write novels?


----------



## Roy1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Crimewave 9 is available now. 
See www (dot) ttapress (dot) com but remove the (dot) spaces in that almost url.


----------



## Roy1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Rick Kleffel's Agony Column Review has to say about 
Crimewave 9: Transgressions

"You can and should subscribe to 'Crimewave'. But you absolutely cannot hope to find a better collection of razor-edged roses anywhere on the planet."

As I cannot enter the URL here to see the review search Google using keywords:
crimewave 9 kleffel agony


----------



## Roy1 (Dec 26, 2006)

Yes it's me again. If you read this upthread from here did I inspire you to look at the TTA/Crimewave website? Did you consider ordering or buying a copy based on this press release? Did you go through with that decision.

Thanks


----------



## Roy1 (Jan 24, 2007)

Crimewave #9 

If I haven't convinced you yet there is a review if you follow that link.


----------



## Roy1 (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Crimewave, Inflation*

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]The price is rising.  It's much too cheap.TTA haven't raised prices much for years and it won't be going up that steeply.  But... 

Subscribe online but please note that the increase will appear there in about a month. Or use the form in *Interzone*, if you have a copy, or send a letter with a cheque to 
[/FONT]  
*Crimewave *
*TTA Press, *
*5 Martins Lane, *
*Witcham, Ely, *
*[FONT=&quot]Cambs CB6 2LB[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica] 
Why not take advantage of the old price, £22 for 4 issues in the UK, between now and early March?[/FONT]


----------

